# Retro Farmhouse March 2013



## darbians (Jan 29, 2014)

So this place had some really funky décor  Only a few shots from here, no history to be found. I believe it is now empty and being refurbished.

1




Pretty In Pink

2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice shots there


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 29, 2014)

Loving the wallpaper! Great shots


----------



## skankypants (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice one shag....thought this place was great when we went....one of my top 10 from 2013..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice one,great images.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Feb 9, 2014)

Fantastic! The last one is a stunner.


----------



## Kezz44 (Feb 9, 2014)

Awsome pics as always!!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

love the curved wall you found a gem!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 9, 2014)

how pretty..ace shots too


----------



## darbians (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks to you all


----------



## holywood (Apr 20, 2014)

Great photographs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

gorgeous little find. all those books....... my house will be like that when i go....


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, stunning! Especially love the last photograph.


----------

